# Mrs T's protocol



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Well after lots of questions about my protocol (mostly to the clinic, lol) I thought I would post the details of my cycle.

Supplements - minimum of 3 months before treatment :

At Breakfast
DHEA 75mg
Coenzyme 75mg
Vitamin C 1000mg
Royal Jelly 500mg

At Main meal
Vitamin B6 100mg
Vitamin B Complex
Royal Jelly 500mg
Bee propolis 500mg
Pregnacare preconception

At Bedtime
Zinc 15mg
Royal Jelly 500mg
Omega 3 1300mg

All supplements stopped at EC except pregnacare and Omega3. DH took Wellman conception (Only took Pregnacare and Omega 3's on previous cycles). All supplements from Holland and Barratt apart from the Omega 3's and pregnacare from Boots.

CRGW protocol :

Suprecur 
Menopur 450 
Ovitrelle trigger1 embryo day 3 transfer, 2 embryos day 5 transfer (one with AH)
Ritodrine womb relaxant 3 days from ET
Progynova 3 times daily from ET 
Pregnyl 5000 after second ET

(Split ET, womb relaxant and extra Pregnyl shot for the first time this cycle)

Dr Gorgy 'recipe' : 

Antibiotics prior to tx as a precaution for both me & DH
Prednisolone 25mg from day 5 of stimms 
Clexane from day 5 of stimms 20 mg to EC, 40mg from EC 
Prontogest 100mg from EC 
Cyclogest once daily 12 hrs before Prontogest from EC 
Aspirin 75mg from start of cycle
Intralipids once day 5-7 of stimms, once approx day 10 of stimms

Please note that this protocol is tailored to my immune results and the clexane and aspirin in particular are due to my clotting issues so not all of these things are going to be suitable for everyone. Feel free to contribute to Dr Gorgy's fee charges, lol - cost me £270 in consults so far!!!

Other :

Acupuncture fortnightly in the weeks up to tx, twice on day of first ET (first cycle I've had acu)
6 Brazil nuts and glass of pineapple juice daily from start of tx

I think that's everything - I told you I was rattling! We'll never know what made the difference to this cycle, particularly to the quality of the embryos. It could just be the numbers game. Just shout if there are any questions

Mrs T x


----------



## BexyPob (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow this is amazing thanks mrs pregnant T! As you know my results were different to yours sowont't need the clexane and aspirin, but will happily contribute to Dr g fund in gorgeous baby outfits if that's okay?  you must have been rattling hon xxxxxxx


----------

